
Clojure IDEs — The Grand Tour - fogus
http://www.bestinclass.dk/index.php/2010/03/clojure-ides-the-grand-tour-getting-started/
======
prosa
Guides like this are so, so helpful. I had a lot of false starts when I first
started exploring Clojure, all due to difficulties setting up a development
environment. Maybe due to its (relative) infancy, Clojure (and its tools) has
been one of those packages that I find myself constantly wrangling with.
Documentation like this, even at the overview level, is going to help a lot of
people.

~~~
fogus
You're not alone.

Sadly, the state of Clojure IDEs is the cause of much frustration for
newcomers. It's getting better, but still not perfect. Guides like this will
help tremendously.

~~~
prosa
Not to mention that I started with VimClojure. Trying to get Nailgun working
felt like I was using a real nailgun on my computer, with similar results.

~~~
va_coder
True. I used this forum post to help me get started with nailgun:

[http://www.mail-
archive.com/clojure@googlegroups.com/msg1620...](http://www.mail-
archive.com/clojure@googlegroups.com/msg16200.html)

The other tip not mentioned is that you must evaluate each expression. So if
there are two expressions or functions and the second uses the first. You must
first run <Leader>et for the first and then <Leader>et for the second.
Although this is an "issue" with some Emacs commands as well.

We need a vimclojure wiki.

------
reader5000
Yeah I am interested in learning clojure but cannot get an environment to work
(this guide mentions enclojure not working; same thing happens with me).

~~~
daveungerer
I added a comment to the blog post about my own experience with getting
enclojure to work. Here it is again in case you missed it:

I had the same null pointer exception about a week ago when creating a new
project with Enclojure. Try opening the Enclojure preferences page and then
selecting a Clojure version — it doesn’t seem to initialise this setting
properly. Fixed it for me.

I also had to fix another null pointer exception before that, caused by having
a Ruby version of NetBeans instead of a Java one — adding the Java module
before installing Enclojure fixed that.

~~~
reader5000
Excellent, this does work. (The preferences page is under Tools -> Options ->
Clojure).

